# Moren Named New Head Women's Basketball Coach



## Jason Svoboda

Press release from Indiana State:



> TERRE HAUTE, Ind. -- Indiana State University Director of Athletics Ron Prettyman announced Friday that Georgia Tech Associate Head Coach Teri Moren has been named the new head women's basketball coach at Indiana State. Moren replaces Jim Wiedie, who resigned after 10 seasons at the helm of the Sycamore program.
> 
> "It is with great pride and anticipation that I am making the announcement of the appointment of Teri Moren as our new head women's basketball coach at Indiana State," Prettyman said. "Coach Moren has impeccable qualifications and experience and will do an outstanding job for us. Coach Moren is an outstanding basketball coach and a terrific person. She will be a great influence on the young ladies in our program and assist them as they strive to achieve their goals. I urge the Wabash Valley and the Terre Haute community to join me in welcoming Coach Moren to the Sycamore family."
> 
> "I'm very excited and thrilled to become part of the Sycamore family," Moren said. "We have many things to look forward to in this program, and our work starts today. I'm honored and humbled to lead the program."
> Moren, a Seymour, Ind., native, recently completed her third season as associate head coach at Georgia Tech, where the Yellow Jackets have made three NCAA Tournament appearances and enjoyed three consecutive 20-win seasons.
> 
> Moren previously served as head coach at the University of Indianapolis for seven seasons, where she compiled a 130-73 record. The 2003 WBCA Region 4 Coach of the Year, her teams made appearances in three consecutive NCAA Division II Tournaments and earned the Great Lakes Valley Conference regular-season and tournament titles in 2002-03. Moren was also an assistant coach at Northwestern in 1999-2000 and has additional assistant coaching experience for six years at Butler.
> 
> A 1992 graduate of Purdue University with a bachelor's degree in therapeutic recreation, Moren lettered four years in basketball and was a two-year starter for the Boilermakers. Her Purdue squad also earned the 1991 Big Ten Championship in Moren's junior season.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*What they're saying about Moren...*

"Indiana State has just hired a winner that will represent the University, women's basketball program and the State of Indiana if a first class way. Teri Moren is a perfect choice for Indiana State University and the perfect leader for the women's basketball program. She has won at every level, as a player at Purdue, as head coach at the University of Indianapolis, and most recently at Georgia Tech. Teri's heart is in the Hoosier State and she will be relentless in her pursuit to lead ISU to unprecedented success."

MaChelle Joseph
Head Coach, Georgia Tech

"Teri Moren is an outstanding choice for Indiana State. She will have the Sycamores climbing to the top of the MVC and challenging for post-season soon. She possesses a tremendous work ethic, is a relentless recruiter and has a great passion for the game. She knows how to win and will lead the Indiana State program with class."

Tricia Cullop
Head Coach, University of Toledo
Former teammate at Purdue

"I think it's a great hire for Indiana State, in particular with Teri's experience as not only an assistant coach, but as a head coach as well. Teri's experience and knowledge of Indiana basketball is tremendous. Teri loves the game of basketball, and I'm sure she's thrilled to be at Indiana State."

Lin Dunn
Head Coach, Indiana Fever
Moren's Head Coach at Purdue


----------



## jno2879

Excellent hire now my only question is if she will keep any of the assistants on and does anyone know what kind of defense and offense she runs?


----------



## bent20

Sounds like a good hire. She has a winning record as a coach and assistant, good experience and is an Indiana native.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Congrats to the new Coach of the Lady Sycamores!  Welcome aboard and here's to many Sycamore victories.


----------



## Sackalot

Great hire!  Mr Prettyman and the committee that hired her have done a great job!  Here's to MVC success and hopefully NCAA success in the future!!


----------



## bkinsey

jno2879 said:


> Excellent hire now my only question is if she will keep any of the assistants on and does anyone know what kind of defense and offense she runs?



According to the trib-star Weddle will remain Associate head coach and she will meet with coach Cambpell and coach Boeglin early this week.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bkinsey said:


> According to the trib-star Weddle will remain Associate head coach and she will meet with coach Cambpell and coach Boeglin early this week.



I am guessing Beoglin will be gone BK, don't be surprised... I bet she get's out of coaching.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

This is an excellent choice. I watched many of her teams at U of I and they were always well prepared and played hard.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreFan317 said:


> This is an excellent choice. I watched many of her teams at U of I and they were always well prepared and played hard.



I wish we would have stayed in house and went with Clint... At least at the Mens level it has been shown that staying in house is a positive thing most of the time. For some reason RP has no fait in local people, from what I have seen. 

I mean you look at what Butler did staying in house with a guy like Stevens, sure they could have paid someone good money with a better resume - but they stuck with a local guy and let him do his thing... Pretty good move. 

You look at Northern Iowa and they go with a guy that had been in their program as a player and a coach - once again an attractive position, they could have gone out of house but went with own of their own. 

This administration does not show confidence in people we already have in place and it frustrates me a bit. I am not upset with the hire or anything like that. I just wish we would stay in house one time, show a little confidence in the people already in place.


----------



## Callmedoc

Morgan said:


> I mean you look at what Butler did staying in house with a guy like Stevens, sure they could have paid someone good money with a better resume - but they stuck with a local guy and let him do his thing...


In defense of the administration that school had definitive success and not really under-performing like our team who could have realistically went undefeated this season...but I also believe weddle may have been the best move but can't really can't complain about having a female coach which is what I wanted to begin with...


----------



## Sycamore Proud

We are all entitled to our own opinions.  Having said that,  my opinion is we simply welcome a new coach; give them an opportunity to build a program, and stop promoting who wasn't hired.  I could go on, but I don't want to add electrons to an already negative attitude.  Go Sycamores!!!
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Oh most definitely, welcome to Moren and congrats! My post was not to taken anything away from her or the hire. Not that I am upset with the hire or anything like that, she may very well do a great job and I hope she does! 

I don't think it's wrong of me or anyone though to way to see the local kid get hired, is it?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Morgan said:


> Oh most definitely, welcome to Moren and congrats! My post was not to taken anything away from her or the hire. Not that I am upset with the hire or anything like that, she may very well do a great job and I hope she does!
> 
> I don't think it's wrong of me or anyone though to way to see the local kid get hired, is it?



Wrong?  That's not really wrong.  But I feel it better to promote one candidate before the hire is announced, then drop that support if your choice is not hired.  At the time of the announcement one's feelings and personal choices are moot.  Total support for the new hire is best. JMHO.  That and $1 will get you a cup of coffee at Mickey D's.  Premium roast coffee no less.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

It's not a lack of total support, it's a matter of having an opinion and wanting something to happen other than what happened... I think you are taking my comments out of context and trying to educate me on how I should express my opinion and I am not sure why? 

I mean when time and time again we have the chance to hire local people or in house people and we haven't done it. We didn't do it in Baseball twice, Men's hoops once and now women's hoops. My comments extend beyond this hire, we have good people at Indiana State, people like Lansing that are capable of being a division 1 head coach. 

That does not mean I am upset or don't support any of the people who have been hired. It's simply an opinion, just because one feels this way does not in any way mean that you don't support Moren, McKenna or anyone else who was brought in from the outside.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

You were the same clown that wanted to hire Melanie early on.  She is still wet behind the ears when it comes to being a head coach.  She was an excellent player here but as a coach...............waaaaaaaaaaaay too early to tell.  Very similar with Weddle; barely old enough to shave.  This program needs to get out of neutral and make its move.  Our AD has started that process.  That is what we pay him for; not to listen to your biased opinions.   Just my two cents!  You whined the last time I told you to stick to track and cross country and not wear your heart on your sleeve.  If you want do dish it out, learn to take it too!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> You were the same clown that wanted to hire Melanie early on.  She is still wet behind the ears when it comes to being a head coach.  She was an excellent player here but as a coach...............waaaaaaaaaaaay too early to tell.  Very similar with Weddle; barely old enough to shave.  This program needs to get out of neutral and make its move.  Our AD has started that process.  That is what we pay him for; not to listen to your biased opinions.   Just my two cents!  You whined the last time I told you to stick to track and cross country and not wear your heart on your sleeve.  If you want do dish it out, learn to take it too!



It's really not a matter of not being able to take it, I simply want to have a discussion with you all and you are considering it whining or whatever. I don't see how I have whined or gotten upset with anyone. Now I understand you don't like me and the way I present my point and that's fine with me, no hard feelings. But please refrain from name calling and the whole track and cross country nonsense, I am not sure what your beef with me is but it's really kind of immature of you. 

I think with things like throwing Mel B's name into the mix, a little of that is me testing the waters trying to get a reaction. I wanted to see what the general opinion of the forum would be... You really shouldn't read so deeply into my posts, I am on the other end of this discussion really just wanting to hear what other people have to say and then defending my answer. It's called a discussion or a debate whatever you want to call it. 

For the last time, I am not up in arms over the hire. Maybe you should have been around when Heller was signed if you want to see up in arms. I wasn't upset with that hire in the least and I am not upset with this hire. Just because I would have liked so see someone else hired does not mean that I am showing a lack of support for Indiana State University and the people who run it. Please don't be so narrow minded as to think that.

If I have done something wrong in expressing my opinion would someone please let me know? I have simply presented an argument and I have guys like ISUTREEFAN attacking me (like he always enjoys doing) for no reason.


----------



## bent20

Morgan said:


> I wish we would have stayed in house and went with Clint... At least at the Mens level it has been shown that staying in house is a positive thing most of the time. For some reason RP has no fait in local people, from what I have seen.
> 
> I mean you look at what Butler did staying in house with a guy like Stevens, sure they could have paid someone good money with a better resume - but they stuck with a local guy and let him do his thing... Pretty good move.
> 
> You look at Northern Iowa and they go with a guy that had been in their program as a player and a coach - once again an attractive position, they could have gone out of house but went with own of their own.
> 
> This administration does not show confidence in people we already have in place and it frustrates me a bit. I am not upset with the hire or anything like that. I just wish we would stay in house one time, show a little confidence in the people already in place.



We have former players as coaches, mostly assistant coaches, but it's there. One reason those other schools hire their own is because they're already winning and are successful. Other schools are coming to poach their assistants away, so if you have the best candidate in house already, that's where you stay. Most of our programs, to this point, are not successful. The women's BB team was one of the exceptions until this season.


----------



## BlueHeart

Minor correction...Coach Ben Jacobson played for University of North Dakota, born 1970.  There was a guy who played for Norther Iowa, Ben Jacobson born 1983, graduated 2003, very decent player and won some MVC awards his senior year I think it was.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BlueHeart said:


> Minor correction...Coach Ben Jacobson played for University of North Dakota, born 1970.  There was a guy who played for Norther Iowa, Ben Jacobson born 1983, graduated 2003, very decent player and won some MVC awards his senior year I think it was.



Thanks for the correction, I had just assumed it was the same guy - he looked a little older than I would have suspected him to look. But hell some people age fast! lol Thanks for that...


----------



## Callmedoc

Morgan said:


> Thanks for the correction, I had just assumed it was the same guy - he looked a little older than I would have suspected him to look. But hell some people age fast! lol Thanks for that...



I actually had that same thought lol...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah I am sure a lot of people think that - I mean I would have put money on it... lol Ya learn something new everyday! I almost feel inclined to look it up, but I believe you!


----------



## Callmedoc

Morgan said:


> Yeah I am sure a lot of people think that - I mean I would have put money on it... lol Ya learn something new everyday! I almost feel inclined to look it up, but I believe you!



I actually did lol


----------



## Gotta Hav

IMO, the worse in-school hire ever at Indiana State was Andi Myers.    

I take that back, the most disastarous in-school hire ever at ISU was Andi Myers.    

Indiana State's athletic department is still recovering from her reign of terror, and incompentency.  The woman had no experience as an AD, and when she retired umpteen years later, she still didn't have any.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Gotta Hav said:


> IMO, the worse in-school hire ever at Indiana State was Andi Myers.
> 
> I take that back, the most disastarous in-school hire ever at ISU was Andi Myers.
> 
> Indiana State's athletic department is still recovering from her reign of terror, and incompentency.  The woman had no experience as an AD, and when she retired umpteen years later, she still didn't have any.



I think you are being too kind, entirely too kind.


----------



## jno2879

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> You were the same clown that wanted to hire Melanie early on.  She is still wet behind the ears when it comes to being a head coach.  She was an excellent player here but as a coach...............waaaaaaaaaaaay too early to tell.  Very similar with Weddle; barely old enough to shave.  This program needs to get out of neutral and make its move.  Our AD has started that process.  That is what we pay him for; not to listen to your biased opinions.   Just my two cents!  You whined the last time I told you to stick to track and cross country and not wear your heart on your sleeve.  If you want do dish it out, learn to take it too!



Jesus who pissed in your wheaties? Morgan wasnt the only one that was in favor of Mel being considered for the job. While I am completely in agreement of the hire, I wouldnt have minded at all for weddle to get the job. Now saying that I am very glad to hear that he is being kept on as an assistant. I just dont get why you are attacking morgan when he didnt say anything wrong. You really need to step back and think before you go attacking people.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Tell me you're not serious?  Melanie Boeglin for the head coach job?  I need some of what you guys are smoking.......................................  As I said she was an excellent player BUT to even be seriously considered for the head coach job here or at any D1 school at this point in her career ???????????  Maybe D3, maybe high school, but D1..........be serious.

Point#2 - If you don't like my opinions don't read my posts; place me on ignore, etc. This is a public forum and in the words of Harry Truman "If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen".  Even though he would like to be, Morgan is not the "final answer" on any topic concerning basketball (men's or women's).  I just feel a need to gently remind of that once in awhile.


----------



## bkinsey

Ok well we are just gently reminding you that you are no more of a say-all-be-all than morgan is so why don't you do everyone else a favor and put him on the ignore list so we don't have to deal with you calling him out as a personal vendetta. And btw, how do you think WINNING head coaches get their start? Someone gives them a chance when they are young and have no experience and they build from there, some people just need the chance.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Apparently your horse in this race didn't make it either? How can an individual who can't hold his own emotions in check ever lead always emotional young ladies to the promised land of NCAA Dancing?   IMMATURITY !


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Moren and Weddle worked together at U of I and had success. I am sure they will be successful at ISU. It serves no useful purpose to have dialogue or debate after the hire has been made, in fact it is counter productive and makes you look like a sore loser. You are either on board or you are not.


----------



## jno2879

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Apparently your horse in this race didn't make it either? How can an individual who can't hold his own emotions in check ever lead always emotional young ladies to the promised land of NCAA Dancing?   IMMATURITY !



Exactly who are you referring to as not being able to hold their emotions in control. Maybe you should practice what you preach and put morgan on ignore.


----------

